# Green's Lake/West Bay sight fishing next week



## ScottyTFW (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello all,
Fished down that way a long time ago but don't really remember the area too well.
I'm going to be staying mid Gal island next week and will launch at the Waterman's boat ramp. Any advice about stalking some reds from that launch point?
I will be running a Maverick HPX-T so can get pretty skinny.
The run across West bay may get a little wet depending on the wind but I hear Green's is worth it if you can get way back in there with a poling skiff.
Love to hear everyone's opinion
A fly suggestion or two wouldn't be bad either
thanks in advance!


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Water was clear even with the high winds earlier this week. Check out carancuaha, dalehite, and dana. When we were there we had poor tide movement when we were able to fish. Some guys caught them in little channels and marsh drains.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

If a front comes through fish the North Shoreline of West Bay. Gin Clear and you can easily sight cast to them.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Redfish crack has worked for me in Greens. The water is usually off color to typical murky green so flies that push a lot of water help. I tend to prefer darker colors with some sparkle.

North shoreline is really clear right now.


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

I've rarely had a horbey green/copper spoon fly refused back there.

Good luck!


----------

